# intervenous Vit C?



## Guest (May 2, 2001)

Intervenous chelation therapy: vitamins & minerals pumped directly into the blood stream, bypassing the gut, is suppose to give the immune system a real boost. Has anyone tried this??? With any success???Liz


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Liz,Yep, I "fell" for that one a number of years ago. It's a "money making scheme" for some Doctors, Practitioners, etc. I did not feel any different except a h-ll of a lot lighter in the checkbook. Get your Vitamin C from fruits and veggies and juices and once in a while some of those Vitamin C lozenges you can buy.Karen


----------

